

Ask HN: Review my Weekend Project - VotetheSite.com - JoelSutherland

I run a web design/development company that does a lot of work on political campaigns.  We thought creating something like this would be a great way to reach out during the seasons final week.<p>Before we send our final blast to the campaigns themselves, is there anything we should improve?<p>Was it foolish to build something like this when it has such a short lifetime?<p>What should a campaign site do?
======
KrisJordan
I would love to see a live, updating vote count on the front page.

In the next election cycle it is probably worth getting this out earlier
though not sure how to keep driving traffic over an extended period of time
without content that keeps you coming back. As a voter it'd be neat to see how
other people's tastes compare with mine - maybe an auto email which runs stats
after the election.

Campaign sites should not do what this guy did: <http://crowley08.com/>

(Also, there doesn't appear to be a clickable link. The website is
<http://www.votethesite.com/>)

~~~
JoelSutherland
We're working on the vote count. We'll probably add that tomorrow morning once
we're back in the office. Right now it stands at 5500 in the last 24 hours.
We're really excited about that.

